# Since you KB people are good at naming things please help name my new pet rats



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I said pet rats.   . I just brought home a baby - mouse size lol - rat. Female - White with pink eyes. I have a deposit on another that will be ready to go home in two weeks. I think I'll be getting one that is black with some white. They are both dumbo rats. 

The white one that is home now is so funny, she now has a green nose from her calcium block LOL.  Very friendly and loves getting out and climbing all over me. I was looking for unusual names that would go together (but NOT Ebony & Ivory  ) but just can't decide. Usually my pets decide for me. Their name will just pop into my head but not this time. 

Any suggestions?  Also if you have pet rats tell me about them!!

Theresam


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Mrs. Brisby and Justin

I thought they were a cute couple.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thelma and Louise

Lucy and Ethel

Are they both female?

Bogie and Bacall ( I always wanted to name kittens that but my DH didn't like them)

Bonnie & Clyde

Fred and Ethel (did name kittens that but had to chnge Ethel to Rocky  )


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ooops, Yes they are both females, wonder if they would get a complex if one was given a male name lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oreo and Sugar


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Eva and Zsa Zsa

or 

Marilyn and Jane (one blonde, one dark...)


Actually, I don't know whether anyone here is really good at naming things.   Rumor has it that Kindles name themselves, and just inform us of the result.  Perhaps that would work with your new pets as well?


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I had two hamsters named Peanut Butter & Jelly.

If one is white and one mostly black, how about Oreo and Milk?  

Lara Amber


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Knock yourself out:

http://www.ratsrule.com/females.html

I can't believe there is actually a webpage dedicated to rat names, lol.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Salt & Pepper


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Forster said:


> Knock yourself out:
> 
> http://www.ratsrule.com/females.html
> 
> I can't believe their is actually a webpage dedicated to rat names, lol.


I can. LOL


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Remy from the Disney movie.  His brother is Emile I believe.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar and Spice

Bailey and Kahlua

or if you like flowers...

Lily and Pansy

Rose and Iris

Book Characters....

Snowflower and Lily

oops gotta a patient


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Forster said:


> Knock yourself out:
> 
> http://www.ratsrule.com/females.html
> 
> I can't believe there is actually a webpage dedicated to rat names, lol.


Man, that's a lot of names !!

Usually my pets name themselves. One cat took over a week to give me her name. I got so desperate I just started blurting out things and when I said Tishka she turned and came over to me. So that was it. However, I've got Molly on the brain - just saw the movie and read the book so I'm having a hard time and I wanted to get started on training them to come when their name is called.

I have also been thinking about Thelma and Louise, as female rats are very active little instigators 

Oreo & Milk, well that will lead to many trips to the store LOL. I love Oreo's and well know darn you've got me thinking about them again LOL .


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm I think 'oops I gotta a patient' might be a little to long LOL. The others are cute though


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> I have also been thinking about Thelma and Louise, as female rats are *very active little instigators*


You could name them The Enablers....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Thelma and Louise. Pets personalities give you their names in time. That has been my experience with our pets.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

If you ever read the YA series Gregor the Overlander, there are lots of rats in those books. I don't remember all their names.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Pete and Repete

(rats won't care if they're not gender specific names...  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bambi and Thumper


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Bambi and Thumper


Hee hee, those are my cat names. I have a Kitty named Thumper, and had a cat for many years named Bambi.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Cuff and Link


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Yick and Yack


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Emily and Charlotte

Laverne and Shirley

Scarlett and Melanie

Black and Death or Bubonic and Pneumonic.  

Annabelle and Lee

Edina and Patsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Yin and Yang


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, lots of good names. No wonder I can't decide  I'll continue through the list and see what name she picks. Then the next one is just stuck with whats left 

Hmmm..Yick and Yack Yicky and Yacky <gggg> oooh wait, yickety Yack!! 

Bubonic and Plague? Of course wouldn't those be better names for fleas?   

theresam


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Pete and Repete
> 
> (rats won't care if they're not gender specific names...  )


I had twin kittens that we named Pete and Re-pete. They were quite the pair! Never could tell them apart, but they always came together anyway.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Rats carried the fleas. Trust me, it keeps them humble.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

How about Jamie (Lee Curtis) and Jackie (Onassis)?  We named our ragdoll cats those names...they roll off the tongue well..


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Nibbles:


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I like nibbles - last night the white on kept trying to get into my ear and would nibble on my earring.  

Now what's really funny is that fleas have fleas... or at least they have parasites that live on them too  !

Wow, with this list hopefully she will take to one of them.

My mom's dog is staying with me for a few days while she is out of town and him and Abby (my big dog) are both watching Rat TV! It's pretty funny watching them watch the rat. Boy will they have fun if when the other one arrives  !

theresam


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

How about naming them Frick and Frack?

How about Mungojerrie and Rumpleteazer?


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

1st one Nibbles and the 2nd one Quibbles (to nitpick)  sounds like something a rat does.
hows about posting pics?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

How about Sophie & Stella.......

kjn


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

How about:

Laverne and Shirley
Mona and Lisa
Molly and Lolly


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

We had cats named Flopsie and Mopsie (although not at the same time).



LCEvans said:


> Mona and Lisa


Love those ^^

If you want to be literary, how about Arwen and Eowyn?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep trying to get pictures of the white rat but she's about mouse size right now and very fast. Just a blur in the camera LOL. I did manage a video of the white one. I'll try to figure out how to post it later today. 

I like Mona & Lisa that's kind of cute.

KJN what a cute doggie.  Ok who's Sophie and Stella?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I keep trying to get pictures of the white rat but she's about mouse size right now and very fast. Just a blur in the camera LOL. I did manage a video of the white one. I'll try to figure out how to post it later today.
> 
> I like Mona & Lisa that's kind of cute.
> 
> KJN what a cute doggie. Ok who's Sophie and Stella?


No one.........I just think they sound cute together........
Thanks, I think my doggie is pretty cute too!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm having a hard time thinking of rats as pets (instead of something to shoo out the door with a broom!!)


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

My favorite names from among my pet rat patients are "Tattooey" and "IndaKitchen."


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to have pet rats.  They were a hoot!  They do make wonderful pets but with dogs and now a cat, I don't want to add any other animals to a food chain in this house.  lol

I used to foster pets and I always had to come up with names for them! So there is a trick in animal rescue for that.  Just pick a "Group" of something and go from there.  

For example... Jewelry Designers.  I had two kittens named Tiffany and Harry Winston. lol  So you could say have Tiffany and Paloma Picasso or something like that.  

Fruit:  Papaya, Mango, or Kiwi
Candy: Baby Ruth and Kit Kat
Singers: Beyonce and Alicia
Actresses: Joan Crawford and Betty Davis.  That would be fun because they famously hated each other.  
Nuts: Peanut, Pistachio, or Macadamia

Have fun and congrats on the new furry ones!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm having a hard time thinking of rats as pets (instead of something to shoo out the door with a broom!!)


LOL, you and my brother in law. He's been dealing with rats in his garage and under the house trying to get rid of them. However, pet rats are as far from wild rats as our pet dogs are from wolves. They have been bred for a long time as pets. Though there are those bred only for snake food 

That's an idea Raccemup. I'm afraid I may not be able to stop at two though LOL.. Maybe Sax and Nordstroms??

Webhill, I like tatooey, it rhymes with ratooey!

I'll let you all know what they get stuck with...

theresam


----------

